# مهم جدا



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

رجاءا قراءة الموضوع وعدم حذفه لانه ان حذفتموه ستكونون فى عذاب الرب للابد

تعتمد العقيدة المسيحية أساسا على فكرة أن كل البشر ورثوا خطيئة آدم فنزل الرب متجسدا فى صورة يسوع ليفتدى البشر من هذه الخطيئة وليخلصهم منها
لن أقول ان هذا ضد العدل ان يحمل الانسان ذنب أبيه أو أن يحمل الانسان ذنبا لم يفعله

لكن ببساطة أقول ان هذا ضد الكتاب المقدس نفسه

فى سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 18 العدد 20 (كلمة الرب) يقول  النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون ) .

كيف يقول الرب ان الابن لا يحمل من اثم ابيه وانتم تقولون ان كل البشر قد حملوا اثم ابيهم آدم؟
هل تخالفون كلام الرب؟
ام ان الرب قد غير كلامه؟

ان أجاب أحد عن هذا السؤال أرجو أن يكون محددا وعاقلا وألا يتحدث فى موضوع آخر أو يعلق على سؤالى دون أن يجيب وان يلتزم الادب فكلامى ليس فيه اى تجاوز

وان جاء أحد بعدد من الكتاب المقدس مخالف لهذا العدد فمعنى هذا انه اما ان الرب فعلا يغير كلامه او ان احد العددين خاطئ 

شكرا


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*


*ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات الوهمية *


*المشرف*


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

شبهات وهمية؟

براحتك المهم ياريت الى يجاوب يلتزم بالموضوع


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

مع ان الموضوع مكرر و نسخ لصق و الشبهة الواردة قد ردينا عليها لكن اقول لك 

الله خلق آدم على صورته القداسة و لكن عندما اخطأ آدم تغيرت الطبيعة البشرية و حمل كل البشر الخطيئة الاصلية 

فكانت الطبيعة البشرية لآدم و حواء قبل الخطيئة طاهرة لكن بعد الخطيئة تغيرت هذه الطبيعة 


و سفر حزقيال يتحدث عن الخطايا الاخرى و اهمها ترك الله الواحد و التوجه للاصنام و الزنا و غيرها من الخطايا الي انتشرت بين شعب اسرائيل و التي ادت الى عقاب الله لهم بالسبي 

و النبوءة اوحي بها السفر بعد السبي و يوجه رسالة الى شعب العهد القديم ان رجعوا عن خطاياهم لا يعود يعاقبهم 


لا يُأخذ النص الالهي بكلمة او كلمتين فكله موحى به من الله



ملاحظة ... في المرة القادمة انتق كلامك جيدا و لا تهدد


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

جبت الكلام ده منين؟
لما تتكلم يا ريت تجيبلى نص من الكتاب المقدس
مش تألف كلام وتجيبه
النص واضح جدا (الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب) لا قال خطية اصلية ولا فرعية
يا ريت يكون كلامك كله بنص من الكتاب المقدس 
انتو بتمنعو اى حد من التفسير 
وانا بقول لما تتكلم تجيب على الاقل دليل من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Tabitha (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

في ايه يا اخ "يا لهوي يا"

مالك داخل شمال في كل مشاركاتك ،،، 

براحة علينا يا استاذنا ،، هدي اعصابك


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

الكلام ده فى الكتاب المقدس
الكلام واضح (الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب) لا قال خطيئة اصلية ولا فرعية
انا لا افسر بمزاجى
لكن لما تتكلم عن حاجة ياريت تجيب دليل من الكتاب المقدس مش تجيبلى رأى متألف


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

انا ابحث فقط عن الحقيقة
يعلم الرب اننى لا اكره أحدا 
ولى أصدقاء مسيحيون كثيرون
فقد قال الله تعالى (لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين أو يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم)

لكن فقط اريد ان اعرف الحق وان أعلمه لغيرى


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

ممنوع التفسير الشخصي للكتاب المقدس 


ادعوك لقراءة النص بالكامل بدل النسخ الاعمى للمواضيع


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

انا قرأت النص كله 
النص يتحدث عن الخطيئة 
لم يحدد اصلية ولا فرعية
أنصحك أنا بقراءته بتفكير ستعلم ببساطة انه لا أحد يلام على فعلة غيره سواءا كان ابوه او اى شخص آخر


----------



## YalahwyYa (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

ممكن اسأل سؤال؟
هم المفسرين بتوع الكتاب المقدس كانوا بيفسروت على انهى أساس؟

مثلا مفسرو القرآن كانوا يعتمدون على اللغة والعقل

فما أساس مفسري الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## عبد الرب (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



YalahwyYa قال:


> جبت الكلام ده منين؟
> لما تتكلم يا ريت تجيبلى نص من الكتاب المقدس
> مش تألف كلام وتجيبه
> النص واضح جدا (الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب) لا قال خطية اصلية ولا فرعية
> ...



اولا احب اايد كلام اخى ابن الشرق واجيب الدليل على كلامه ان ربنا كان خالق الانسان بلا خطية واصبح الانسان بخطية فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثالث عدد 9 بيقول  فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟». تفتكر ان ربنا مش شايف ادم وهو مختبئ وراء الشجرة طبعا مستحيل لكن ربنا يقصد بيها اين انت منى انا خلقك كصورتى ياادام وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا،  فيبص ربنا لادم ويقوله ان ولا شايف صورتى ولاشبهى فيك طبيعتك اتغيرت ياادم انا ماكنتش خالقك كدة فاين انت منى  على فكرة دة مش تفسيرى دة تفسير احد الاباء 
 ثانيا انت بتقول لا قال خطية اصلية ولا فرعية طيب ماتقرى كويس وتشوف قال ولا مقالش  وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ كُلَّ تِلْكَ، بَلْ أَكَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، وَنَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ، 12 وَظَلَمَ الْفَقِيرَ وَالْمِسْكِينَ، وَاغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَابًا، وَلَمْ يَرُدَّ الرَّهْنَ، وَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ وَفَعَلَ الرِّجْسَ، 13 وَأَعْطَى بِالرِّبَا وَأَخَذَ الْمُرَابَحَةَ، أَفَيَحْيَا؟ لاَ يَحْيَا! قَدْ عَمِلَ كُلَّ هذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ فَمَوْتًا يَمُوتُ. دَمُهُ يَكُونُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ. وَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْنًا رَأَى جَمِيعَ خَطَايَا أَبِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا، فَرَآهَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ مِثْلَهَا. 15 لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلاَ نَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ، 16 وَلاَ ظَلَمَ إِنْسَانًا، وَلاَ ارْتَهَنَ رَهْنًا، وَلاَ اغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَابًا، بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ، وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْبًا 17 وَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ، وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ رِبًا وَلاَ مُرَابَحَةً، بَلْ أَجْرَى أَحْكَامِي وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِ أَبِيهِ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 18 أَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلأَنَّهُ ظَلَمَ ظُلْمًا، وَاغْتَصَبَ أَخَاهُ اغْتِصَابًا، وَعَمِلَ غَيْرَ الصَّالِحِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِهِ، فَهُوَذَا يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ. شفت ياعنى هو حدد اهو ومجابش سيرة الخطية الاصلية 
 وتعالى بقى نشوف موقف ربنا من الخطية الاصلية كدة بيقول ايه مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ شفت بقى ربنا وحد الحكم على الارض كله بسبب الخطية الاصلية انما الخطايا اللى ذكرها فى سفر حزقيال كانت مالهاش دعوة بيها . ارجو ان تكون نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح وفقتنى فى الرد عليك . 



               اسر بالضعفات لان قوته فى الضعف تكمل


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

من الواضح ان الاخ فاهم جدا جدا و لذلك ياتي ليسال بهذة الطريقة 


> النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون ) .


نعم و من قال لك عكس هذا ؟؟؟؟ الله لا يعاقب ابن مثلا على جريمة ابوة ... يعني لو الاب قاتل فلا يعاقب الله الابن على جريمة قتلة و شر الشرير يكون علية فعلا 
لكن لاحظ يا استاذ .... ان الابن و الاب خاطىء عموما 
وهذة هي طبيعة الخطية في النفس البشرية والتي لم يكن عليها ادم قبل الخطية و العصيان 
فالله خلق الانسان بطبيعة القداسة ليس بطبيعة الخطية و الانسان اخطىء و عصى الله و لذلك طرد من الجنة لان الله لا يتواجد في محضر الخطية و لا تليق طبيعة الخطية مع الله 
زنحن ولدنا بطبيعة الخطية فكلنا نخطىء باختلاف خطايانا و لكنها خطية 
هذة الخطية عموما اجرتها موت " يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت " 
و التي حكم عليها بالموت عموما 
فنحن ةجميعا ورثنا طبيعة الخطية و ليس خطية الاكل من الشجرة 
فكلنا نخطىء حتى لو خطيئة صغيرة 
اما هذة الجزئية فلا تفسير لها في الاسلام عموما لانة لا يؤمن بطبيعة خطية او طبيعة فاسدة او خلق ادم على طبيعة غير الخطية فكل هذا غير موجود في الاسلام 
الله خلق ادم و ادم اخطىء و عاقبة الله على خطيتة بطردة من الجنة فلماذا نحن لم نولد في الجنة و لماذا لم يعطينا الله فرصة بما ان الاسلام لا يؤمن بما يسمى الطبيعة الفاسدة و الحكم الازلي عليها و هذا من العقيدة المسيحية ثم ايضا يقول الاسلام ان الله خلق ادم كما هو خطاءا ... فلماذا طردة هذا الالة المريض و هو  خلقة كما هو وسمح وجودة في محضرة و الا فقولي لماذا لم نولد في الجنة ؟؟؟؟ لماذا لم يعطينا الله فرصة مثلما اعطاها لادم ؟؟؟ 
و اوعة تقولي عشان الخطية.... لان الاسلام لا يعرف هذة النقطة 
مش عاوز اجابة لاني لم القى اجابة من المسلمين الى الان و لن القى وهذا ايضا قسما مسيحيا 
اعمل بحث في المنتدى عن الفداء و الصلب و الخطية و اقرا المواضيع لقد تكلمنا مرارا في هذة الجزئية
واللي متفهموش اسئل فية


----------



## YalahwyYa (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



عبد الرب قال:


> اولا احب اايد كلام اخى ابن الشرق واجيب الدليل على كلامه ان ربنا كان خالق الانسان بلا خطية واصبح الانسان بخطية فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثالث عدد 9 بيقول  فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟». تفتكر ان ربنا مش شايف ادم وهو مختبئ وراء الشجرة طبعا مستحيل لكن ربنا يقصد بيها اين انت منى انا خلقك كصورتى ياادام وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا،  فيبص ربنا لادم ويقوله ان ولا شايف صورتى ولاشبهى فيك طبيعتك اتغيرت ياادم انا ماكنتش خالقك كدة فاين انت منى  على فكرة دة مش تفسيرى دة تفسير احد الاباء
> ثانيا انت بتقول لا قال خطية اصلية ولا فرعية طيب ماتقرى كويس وتشوف قال ولا مقالش  وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ كُلَّ تِلْكَ، بَلْ أَكَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، وَنَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ، 12 وَظَلَمَ الْفَقِيرَ وَالْمِسْكِينَ، وَاغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَابًا، وَلَمْ يَرُدَّ الرَّهْنَ، وَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ وَفَعَلَ الرِّجْسَ، 13 وَأَعْطَى بِالرِّبَا وَأَخَذَ الْمُرَابَحَةَ، أَفَيَحْيَا؟ لاَ يَحْيَا! قَدْ عَمِلَ كُلَّ هذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ فَمَوْتًا يَمُوتُ. دَمُهُ يَكُونُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ. وَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْنًا رَأَى جَمِيعَ خَطَايَا أَبِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا، فَرَآهَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ مِثْلَهَا. 15 لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلاَ نَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ، 16 وَلاَ ظَلَمَ إِنْسَانًا، وَلاَ ارْتَهَنَ رَهْنًا، وَلاَ اغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَابًا، بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ، وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْبًا 17 وَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ، وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ رِبًا وَلاَ مُرَابَحَةً، بَلْ أَجْرَى أَحْكَامِي وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِ أَبِيهِ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا. 18 أَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلأَنَّهُ ظَلَمَ ظُلْمًا، وَاغْتَصَبَ أَخَاهُ اغْتِصَابًا، وَعَمِلَ غَيْرَ الصَّالِحِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِهِ، فَهُوَذَا يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ. شفت ياعنى هو حدد اهو ومجابش سيرة الخطية الاصلية
> وتعالى بقى نشوف موقف ربنا من الخطية الاصلية كدة بيقول ايه مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ شفت بقى ربنا وحد الحكم على الارض كله بسبب الخطية الاصلية انما الخطايا اللى ذكرها فى سفر حزقيال كانت مالهاش دعوة بيها . ارجو ان تكون نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح وفقتنى فى الرد عليك .
> 
> ...



أولا انا مسرور لاننى تمكنت من دخول الموقع مرة أخرى واححييكم على هذا
دعونا نروى قصة الخطيئة من البداية

فى سفر التكوين
2: 16 و اوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا 
2: 17 و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت 

اذن فالرب الاله حذر آدم من أنه اذا أكل من شجرة المعرفة سيموت

أتت الحية لحاء بعد خلقها لتغويها

3: 1 و كانت الحية احيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله فقالت للمراة احقا قال الله لا تاكلا من كل شجر الجنة 

فقالت حواء :

3: 2 فقالت المراة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة ناكل 
3: 3 و اما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تاكلا منه و لا تمساه لئلا تموتا 

ويبدو ان الحية كانت أعلم من الرب 
الرب قال انه ان اكل منها سيموت 
لكن الحية قالت:

3: 4 فقالت الحية للمراة لن تموتا 
3: 5 بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما و تكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر 

بالفعل كما قالت الحية لم يمت آدم وامرأته حين أكلا من الشجرة

لنر ما حدث بعد ذلك الاستاذ يقول ان الرب كان يعنى بكلامه أين انت؟ اى اين انت من فدرتى

انظروا ماذا حدث بعدما أكلا من الشجرة

3: 7 فانفتحت اعينهما و علما انهما عريانان فخاطا اوراق تين و صنعا لانفسهما مازر 
3: 8 و سمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار فاختبا ادم و امراته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة 
3: 9 فنادى الرب الاله ادم و قال له اين انت 
3: 10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبات 
3: 11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تاكل منها 


هل معنى السؤال من هذا السيناريو (أين انت من قدرتى؟) 
آدم سمع صوت الرب ماشيا فى الجنة فاختبأ فسأل الرب اين أنت يا آدم قال انا مختبئ لانى عريان كان جواب الرب خارقا 
من أعلمك انك عريان هل أكلت من الشجرة؟

انظروا الى السيناريو الرب حذر آدم من أنه اذا اكل من الشجرة سيموت بينما الحية أخبرتهم انهم لن يموتو ا 
هل ماتا؟ لا اذن فالحية اعلم من الرب هنا 

انظروا ماذا حدث ليخفى الرب ان الحية اعلم منه 

3: 22 و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و يحيا الى الابد 

وحتى هذا كان خاطئا هل تعلمون لماذا لان آدم لم يحيا الى الابد فآدم مات

يقول الاستاذ ان الارض ملعونة بسبب آدم انا أسأل سؤالا ما ذنب الارض فيما فعل آدم؟
لماذا لعن الارض مع أن آدم هو الذى أخطأ ؟
هل الارض من ذرية آدم؟ أم ان الرب غضب لدرجة أنه لعن كل شىء؟

انظروا الى عقاب الرب لحواء 

3: 16 و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك 

المفروض أن يسوع نزل وافتدى البشرية من خطأ آدم  اليس كذلك؟
هل انتهت أوجاع المرأة فى الحمل؟ لا 
فيسوع لم يخلص البشرية من الخطيئة اذ ان العقاب لا زال موجودا فالمرأة تعانى حتى الان من تعب الحمل والولادة


----------



## YalahwyYa (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> من الواضح ان الاخ فاهم جدا جدا و لذلك ياتي ليسال بهذة الطريقة
> 
> نعم و من قال لك عكس هذا ؟؟؟؟ الله لا يعاقب ابن مثلا على جريمة ابوة ... يعني لو الاب قاتل فلا يعاقب الله الابن على جريمة قتلة و شر الشرير يكون علية فعلا
> لكن لاحظ يا استاذ .... ان الابن و الاب خاطىء عموما
> ...



تقول ان الابن لا يعاقب بخطيئة ابيه 
وهذا ما اقوله

تقول لاحظيا استاذ ان الابن والاب مخطئين 
اقول لا.  عندما يخطئ الاب يكون هو وحده المخطئ وليس ابنه

انت تقول عن اله الاسلام مريض لن اسامحك والله لن يسامحك

تقول انه لا تفسير لجزئية الخطيئة فى الاسلام

أقول ان الاسلام لا يعترف ابدا بتوارث خطيئة مهما كان 
(ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى) فى سورة الاسراء

تقول لماذا لم يعطينا الرب فرصة لنعيش فى الجنة وتقول انه لا يوجد مسلم أجاب عليك 
ارى انك لم تكلم مسلكين

ببساطة اقول ان الانسان مقدر له ان يعيش على الارض 
(واذ قال ربك للملائكة انى جاعل فى الارض خليفة) فى سورة البقرة

ولان الله مسبب الاسباب وله حكمة فى أفعاله
فقد جعل الاكل من الشجرة سببا لنزول آدم وابليس من الجنة 

المهم كالعادة تركت موضوع المناقشة واتجهت للاسلام لتسب الهه 

يا استاذ الله تعالى عالم الغيب يعلم ما سيحدث فى اى وقت 
(عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال) فى سورة الرعد

كان يعلم أن آدم سيأكل من الشجرة ومن ثم سينزل الى الارض
وفى القرآن 
غفر الله لآدم خطيئته عندما تاب

(فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه انه هو التواب الرحيم) بينما ربكم لم يسامح ذرية آدم كلها وحتى الارض لعنها 
شكرا


----------



## Tabitha (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



YalahwyYa قال:


> بالفعل كما قالت الحية لم يمت آدم وامرأته حين أكلا من الشجرة
> 
> لنر ما حدث بعد ذلك الاستاذ يقول ان الرب كان يعنى بكلامه أين انت؟ اى اين انت من فدرتى
> 
> ...





> *
> الرب حذر آدم من أنه اذا اكل من الشجرة سيموت بينما الحية أخبرتهم انهم لن يموتو ا
> هل ماتا؟ لا اذن فالحية اعلم من الرب هنا*




*في البداية أحب أعرف إيه هو مفهومك عن الموت؟؟

وهل الرب عندما حذر آدم "يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتاً تموت"

هل معناها إن روح آدم تترك الجسد ،، وبس ،، 

معنى الموت هنا هو "إنفصال عن الله" 

وهذا ما حدث فعلاً ،، بعد أن فعل آدم الخطية;

- طرد من الجنة التي هي محضر الله 

- إبتعد عن الله

حيث أن الله كلي الطهارة ،، 

والجنة (الملكوت) مكان للطهارة والقداسة 

لا يمكن أن يكون بها خطية أو خاطئ ،،

إذاً الله هو الحياة;

انا هو القيامة والحياة 
(يو 11 : 25)

إذاً الله هو حياتنا;

‎لاننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد . 
(أع 17 : 28)

إذاً شخص بلا حياه = ميت

شخص منفصل عن الله = ميت 

 لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا . 
(يو 15 : 5)


إذاً​
بعد وقوع آدم (وأنا وإنت) بالخطية أصبح آدم 

- خاطئ

- ميت 

-إحتاج لمن يعيد له طهارته وقداسته ،، 
( التي كانت صورته الأولى عندما خلقه الله قبل سقوطه )

والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى احد الرب
(عب 12 : 14)

إذاً بدون القداسة سوف يظل الإنسان ميت 

أي; منفصل عن الله 

لأن لا يمكن أن الخطية والله يجتمعان ،،*


----------



## Basilius (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



> تقول لاحظيا استاذ ان الابن والاب مخطئين
> اقول لا. عندما يخطئ الاب يكون هو وحده المخطئ وليس ابنه


 
*هنبدا اللف و الدوران و الطريقة المعهودة لطمس الحقيقة *
*يا حبيبي ما تحاول تحور .... انا قلت ان الابن لا يؤخذ باثم الاب ... يعني لو الاب قتل لا يعتبر الله الابن قاتل *
*لكن الاب و الابن خطاة ... بمعنى انة لا يوجد انسان واحد لا يفعل خطية صغيرة او كبيرة بالعمل او بالقول او بالفكر *
*اظن انك كنت فاهمني لكن ما علينا ... تعودنا هذة الطريقة منكم *




> تقول انه لا تفسير لجزئية الخطيئة فى الاسلام
> 
> أقول ان الاسلام لا يعترف ابدا بتوارث خطيئة مهما كان
> (ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى) فى سورة الاسراء
> ...


 



> أقول ان الاسلام لا يعترف ابدا بتوارث خطيئة مهما كان
> (ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى) فى سورة الاسراء


 
*جميل جدا ... و انا قلت ان الخطية نفسها لا تورث بالمعنى اللي حضرتك و كل المسلمين فاهمينة او متلقنينة ... فلم اجد احدا من المسلمين يتكلم عن علم في المسيحية ابدا ابدا وانت واحد منهم *
*بما ان الخطية لا تورث ..... فلماذا لم نخلق نحن في الجنة ؟؟ لماذا لم يعطينا الله فرصة كما اعطاها لادم .... واوعة تقولي عشان مقدر و بتاع ... لا لو كان مقدر كان خلق ادم في االارض علطول ..... و حتى في الاسلام.... لا تؤمنوا بما نقولة عن طبيعة القداسة و ان ادم كان ذو طبيعة تختلف عن ماهيتها بعد الخطية *
*فلماذا طرد الله ادم من الجنة و هو 1- خلقة مثلما هو بطبيعة تسمح بالخطية فلا يؤمن الاسلام بهذة الجزئية و ان الله خلقادم كما هو ... اذن الله كان سامح لادم بهذة الطبيعة القابلة للخطية للجلوس في محضرة ... فلماذا عندما عبرت هذة الطبيعة عن نفسها بالخطية طردة الله من الجنة ؟؟؟؟ الله ؟؟؟ طيب ماهو هذا الالة كان خالق ادم كما هو و كان سامح لهذة الطبيعة بالوجود في محضرة ؟ فلماذا طردة ؟؟ و اذا سامحة كما يقول الاسلام لماذا لم يرجعة الى الجنة ؟؟ لماذا لم يرجعة الى الجنة ... هتقولي مقدر ... لا يبقى هذا الالهة مريض للمرة الثانية *
*2- لماذا لم نولد نحن في الجنة بما ان الاسلام لا يؤمن بتوارث الطبيعة الفاسدة و لا يؤمن اساسا بهذة الطبيعة بل يؤمن ان الله خلق الانسان كما هو *
*لماذا لم يعطينا الله فرصة كما اعطاها لادم ؟؟؟ اوعة تفسرهالي تفسير مسيحي لان كدة يبقى تدليس و قلة حيلة .... الاسلام لا يؤمن بالطبيعة الفاسدة او باختلاف الطبيعة لادم قبل و بعد الخطية و بتوارث هذة الطبيعة *
*لماذا طرد الله ادم من الجنة و لماذا لم يرجعة مادام سامحة ( اوعة تقول طبيعة و بتاع هتبقوا منظركم وحش زي الكل منكم اللي تعرض لهذا السؤال ) الاسلام لا سؤنم بهذة الجزئية )) *
*ولماذا ولدنا نحن في الارض مادام لم نرتكب خطية الاكل من الشجرة و مادام اساسا الله تاب على ادم .... متاكد ان حتى لو فية تفسير سيكون عقيم و غير مجدي ... لكن انا اخاطب القارىء ولا اخاطبك انت* 




> تقول لماذا لم يعطينا الرب فرصة لنعيش فى الجنة وتقول انه لا يوجد مسلم أجاب عليك
> ارى انك لم تكلم مسلكين
> 
> ببساطة اقول ان الانسان مقدر له ان يعيش على الارض
> (واذ قال ربك للملائكة انى جاعل فى الارض خليفة) فى سورة البقرة


ادي التفسير العقيم اللي قلت علية في الجزئية السابقة
لكل فعل الهي سبب .... متقوليش مقدر .... يبقى هذا الالة مريض ايضا 
لماذا طرد الله ادم عندما اخطىء وهو 1- تاب علية 2- خلقة كما هو 
لماذا خلقة في الجنة الاول و لماذا طردة وهو تاب علية و لماذا طردو اساسا وهو خلقة كما هو بطبيعة الخطية و لماذا لم ناخذ فرصة مثل ادم بالبقاء في الجنة مادمنا لم ناكل منة الشجرة .... الجواب ببساطة و في قمة العقم .. ( لان الله مقدر ) يا سلاااااااااااام ... مقدر ... لية خلقة في الجنة مادام مقدر ان يضعة في الارض ... لية طردو من الجنة مادام خلقة كما هو خطاءا ... لماذا طردة اساسا وهو خلقة هكذا بطبيعة الخطية السامحة بالخطية و قبل بوجود هذة الطبيعة في محضرة ثم عندما عبرت هذة الطبيعة عن نفسها طردة .... لماذا لم يرجعة الى الجنة عندما سامحة ... لماذا لم نولد نحن في الجنة و لم يعطينا الله فرصة كما اعطاها لادم بالوجود في جنتة ........ اسئلة بالملايين 



> ولان الله مسبب الاسباب وله حكمة فى أفعاله
> فقد جعل الاكل من الشجرة سببا لنزول آدم وابليس من الجنة


المسلم بيقفل عقلة عند الاسلام و ييجي يعمل مفتح على المسيحية 
انت قلتها بنفسك و ناقضت نفسك بنفسك 
الله جعل الاكل من الشجرة سببا لنزول ادم و ابليس من الجنة 
نحب اعيدلك الاسئلة اللي في الاقتباسين السابقين ؟؟؟؟
الله خلق ادم كما هو خطاءا فلماذا عندما اخطىء ادم طردة ؟؟؟ و لماذا طردة هذا الالة المريض وهو اصلا خلقة كما هو بطبيعة الخطية اي انة كان سامح لادم بالوجود في محضرة وو هو بطبيعة الخطية لانة خلقة كما هو فلماذا عندما عبرت هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة عن نفسها بالخطية طردة الله من الجنة ؟الم يكن راضيا بعيش ادم معة و في محضرة في الجنة و هو خلقة كما هو خطاءا ؟؟؟ فلماذا طردة ؟؟؟؟ و لماذا لم يرجعة عندما تاب علية ؟؟؟؟؟ و انت بنفسك قلت في الاقتباس السابق ان الاسلام لا يؤمن بتوارث الخطية الله ؟؟؟؟؟ لية هذا التناقض ؟؟؟؟ 
تقول الان ان الله جعل الاكل من الشجرة سببا لنزول ادم و ابليس من الجنة طيب مادام لا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى فلماذا ولدنا نحن بعيدا عن الجنة مادام ان الله جعل الاكل من الشجرة هو سبب الخروج من الجنة ( مع الاخذ في الاعتبار اساسا ان هذا المنطق غير مرتب و متناقض في الاسلام وعاوز تعرف لية اقرى السطور السابقة ) فنحن لم ناكل من الشجرة و لا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى و الله جعل الاكل من الشجرة هو سبب الخروج من الجنة فلماذا لم نخلق نحن في الجنة ؟؟ مادام لم ناكل من الشجرة اساسا وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي للخروج من الجنة ؟ مع الاخذ في الاعتبار النقاط المطروحة السابقة عن هذا الاله و تناقضة 





> كان يعلم أن آدم سيأكل من الشجرة ومن ثم سينزل الى الارض
> وفى القرآن
> غفر الله لآدم خطيئته عندما تاب
> 
> ...


 
*قمة التناقض غفر الله لادم خطيتة !! لماذا لم يرجعة الى الجنة ؟؟ وز لماذا طردة اساسا وهو خلقة خطاءا كما هو *
*يعني الهك سامح ذرية ادم ... جميل لماذا لم نخلق نحن في الجنة مادام لا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى و مادام الله سامح الذرية ( كل الاسئلة تم طرحها في الجزئية السابقة ) *

*اظن انا شرحتلك جزء صغير من الايمان المسيحي و لكنك اقتبستة كانة لم يكن *
*واقرا كمان مداخلة الاخت انستاسيا *
*وانا شرحت هذا الايمان قبلا في مواضيع عن الفداء و التجسد انا و الاخوة اعتقد انك لم ترى قوانين المنتدى هو انك تقرا المواضيع التي تتكلم عن سؤالك الاول و المواضيع موجودة *
*انا مش عاوز اجوبة منك على الاسلام او على التعليق على الاسلام السابقلا اريد اجابة ولا اي شىء  ....واعتذر اذا كنت غلطت *
*اقرا مداخلة الاخت انستاسيا جيدا و معها الجزء الخاص في مداخلتي الاولى عن المسيحية ومفهومها في هذا الموضوع وافهمها جيدا  ثم اسال في الحاجة اللي مفهمتهاش و ستلقى الاجابة بكل ترحيب *
*سلام *


----------



## الحقيقة الاولي (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

طيب يا جماعة لو اتفقنا جدلاً علي ان الخطيئة موروثة اذا كانت جزئية او عموماً
سوف اضرب مثلاً:
اذا جاءك سارق وسرق منزلك وقتل زوجتك
هل تقتل ابنك الوحيد لتغفر للص ذنبه بسرقة بيتك او قتل احد افراد اسرتك
ايعقل ان يقتل الله ابنه علي حسب معتقدكم ( تعالي الله عن ذلك ) ليغفر لادم وبنيه؟؟!
نظرية الفداء غير منطقية ما جزاء الامم قبل عيسي 
الا تعتقد ان ادم قد كفر عن خطيئته بان ظهرت سؤته واخرج من الجنة 
يا قوم كيف تحكمون


----------



## ابن الشرق (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



الحقيقة الاولي قال:


> طيب يا جماعة لو اتفقنا جدلاً علي ان الخطيئة موروثة اذا كانت جزئية او عموماً
> سوف اضرب مثلاً:
> اذا جاءك سارق وسرق منزلك وقتل زوجتك
> هل تقتل ابنك الوحيد لتغفر للص ذنبه بسرقة بيتك او قتل احد افراد اسرتك
> ...


 
عزيزي 

لا يمكن مقارنة الانسان بالله الواحد 

الله لا يمكن ان يأتيه سارق 


الانسان تعدى على الله بمخالفته الوصية 

لو قريت اول رد في الموضوع لاستفدت كثيرا في سؤالك الثاني بدل الاعادة 


الخطيئة غيرت الطبيعة البشرية و اصبح البشر يرثون الخطيئة الاصلية من آدم 


كل الصالحين ماتوا على رجاء الفداء الذي وعد الله به الانبياء و الشعب 

و لهذا الصالح المؤمن بالله و بوعوده آمن بالفداء مصدقا الله و مات على هذا الايمان الحقيقي


فاذا عندك شيئ آخر تظنه غير منطقي بينه لنا

و حاول قبل ايراد اي مقطع من الكتاب المقدس كلام الله الحي ان تقرأ النص الكامل من الكتاب المقدس لا تعتمد فقط على المصدر الذي تنقل الموضوع منه


----------



## Basilius (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



الحقيقة الاولي قال:


> طيب يا جماعة لو اتفقنا جدلاً علي ان الخطيئة موروثة اذا كانت جزئية او عموماً
> سوف اضرب مثلاً:
> اذا جاءك سارق وسرق منزلك وقتل زوجتك
> هل تقتل ابنك الوحيد لتغفر للص ذنبه بسرقة بيتك او قتل احد افراد اسرتك
> ...


 

اتفضلوا 
ادي واحد جاي ولا قاري الموضوع و لا حتى لم يقرا الاجابات و يتكلم بكل هدوء و سفاقة و يبني مداخلتة على رايي لم يقرا الرد علية بل مجرد جهل وعدم قراءة حتى للموضوع اللذي يضع رد فية 
اي انسان انت                                                                                             فعلا لم اجد مسلم واحد يحاور بالعدل بل ياتي شخص مثلك و يرجع بالموضوع الى اولة ... عاوز تعرف الخطية موروثة ولا لا ... اقرا الموضوع دة اللي المفروض انك تكون قراتة و لو مش عاوز تقرا .. يبقى تنقطنا بسكاتك احسن 
واحد داخل ويقول في مقطع تكلمنا فية 


> الا تعتقد ان ادم قد كفر عن خطيئتة بان ظهرت سؤتة و اخرج من الجنة


لا اعتقد انك انسان عاقل سوي 
اقرا المداخلات السابقة 
موضوع تكلمنا فية و قلنا و سالنا و دة داخليعيد و يزيد 
تحب اقتبسلك المداخلات السابقى ؟؟؟ ستكون المداخلة بالكامل 
اقرا الموضوع يا من تقول يا قوم كيف تحكمون و انت لا تحكم بشىء مجرد داخل لا تقرا ابدا


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

الى متى يبقى المسلم في هذه الحالة؟
من قال ان العقيدة المسيحية تنص على ان الأبن يحمل خطيئة الاب او العكس؟
لا شروع في اي رد اخر قبل الأتيان بالرد على هذا السؤال, و اي مشاركة من اي مسلم خارجة عن هذا النطاق ستحذف


----------



## عبد الرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



YalahwyYa قال:


> أولا انا مسرور لاننى تمكنت من دخول الموقع مرة أخرى واححييكم على هذا
> دعونا نروى قصة الخطيئة من البداية
> 
> فى سفر التكوين
> ...



 على فكرة انا كنت عايز اوضح انى الموت هنا ليس موت مادى ولكنه موت معنوى وهذا ما وضحه اخى انستاسيس ياريت بس اكون كاتب الاسم صح. المهم انا عايز يااخ يالهوى يا تقرى رده لان دة بالضبط اللى عايز ارد بيه عليك بس احب اضيف عليه حاجة انا مقولتش اين انت من قدرتى؟ لم اذكرها ابدا  ولكنى قولت انى ادم من طبيعة الله  لان الله خالق ادم على صورته ومثاله لكن بعد الخطية لم تصبح هذة الطبيعة موجودة بل اتغيرت ولذلك يقول له الله اين نت؟ ياعنى اين انت منى ياادم انا خالقك على صورتى ومثالى ياعنى بلا خطية بس انا شايف ان طبيعتك اتغيرت فاين انت منى ؟ وانت بتقول تعالوا نشوف السناريو ياحبيبى ادم مافهمش قصد ربنا عشان كدة قالوا سمعت صوتك فاختبات لكن بعقلك انت كدة ياعنى هو ربنا مش شايف ادم وهو مختبئ فراح قالوا اين انت؟ تيجى ازاى ياعنى وانا بضعفى وضحت ان دة مش تفسيرى دة تفسير احد الاباء سمعته فى وعظة له ياعنى انا لما جبت جبت تفسير احد الاباء لكن انت بتفسر على مزاجك . ارجو ان تكون نعمة المسيح وفقتنى فى التوضيح 
             الساكن فى ستر العلى يستريح فى ظل اله السماء


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



My Rock قال:


> الى متى يبقى المسلم في هذه الحالة؟
> من قال ان العقيدة المسيحية تنص على ان الأبن يحمل خطيئة الاب او العكس؟
> لا شروع في اي رد اخر قبل الأتيان بالرد على هذا السؤال, و اي مشاركة من اي مسلم خارجة عن هذا النطاق ستحذف



شىء عجيب
العقيدة المسيحية بالكامل بنيت (بضم الباء ) على أن كل البشر ورثوا خطية آدم
وأنت تقول من قال؟

قل لى أنت من قال ان خطيئة آدم يرثها كل البشر 
مع أن هذا اليالهوى جاء لك بعدد من كتابك المقدس يقول الابن لا يحمل من اثم ابيه


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *هنبدا اللف و الدوران و الطريقة المعهودة لطمس الحقيقة *
> *يا حبيبي ما تحاول تحور .... انا قلت ان الابن لا يؤخذ باثم الاب ... يعني لو الاب قتل لا يعتبر الله الابن قاتل *
> *لكن الاب و الابن خطاة ... بمعنى انة لا يوجد انسان واحد لا يفعل خطية صغيرة او كبيرة بالعمل او بالقول او بالفكر *
> *اظن انك كنت فاهمني لكن ما علينا ... تعودنا هذة الطريقة منكم *
> ...



مش فاهم ايه الى انت بتقوله ده

بتهزر سيادتك؟
يالهوى ده بيتكلم فى كتابك نقلت الموضوع على القرآن 
شىء غريب
بتقول انه بيلف ويدور ويطمس حقيقة
ما تقرا الكلام
بتقول الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب ولا العكس بس لاحظ انهم هما الاتنين مخطئين

مين كده بيلف ويطمس الحقيقة
هما الاتنين مخطئين ليه؟
آدم أخطأ فى شىء  زى ما بتقولو ( حزقيال 18:20) انا لا أحمل من هذا الخطأ 
لو ان كل الناس عندهم خطأ ولو صغير زى ما بتقول

ايه علاقة خطأى بخطأ آدم؟

وبعدين انت بتنقل الكلام على القرآن ليه؟
هو انت ما عندكش اثبات لكلامك غير انك تجيب القرآن الى انت مش معترف بيه ؟


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



> شىء عجيب
> العقيدة المسيحية بالكامل بنيت (بضم الباء ) على أن كل البشر ورثوا خطية آدم
> وأنت تقول من قال؟
> 
> ...


 
طيب جميل ... حضرتك بتعرف تقرا جيدا ... بدليل انك قرات مشاركة الاستاذ روك 
الاستاذ روك سال سؤال ومع ذلك يا لم تجيبوا 
السؤال مرة ثانية ... من قال ان المسيحية تنص على ان الابن يحمل خطية الاب ؟  ... عندك اجابة قولها معندكش يبقى تسكت ...
معلش بس حضرتك بتقول ان العقيدة المسيحية بنيت بالكامل على ان البشر ورثوا خطية ادم .... (انا فاهمك كويس قوي )                            طلعلي اننا جميعا ورثنا خطية ادم و هي الاكل من الشجرة


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> طيب جميل ... حضرتك بتعرف تقرا جيدا ... بدليل انك قرات مشاركة الاستاذ روك
> الاستاذ روك سال سؤال ومع ذلك يا لم تجيبوا
> السؤال مرة ثانية ... من قال ان المسيحية تنص على ان الابن يحمل خطية الاب ؟  ... عندك اجابة قولها معندكش يبقى تسكت ...
> معلش بس حضرتك بتقول ان العقيدة المسيحية بنيت بالكامل على ان البشر ورثوا خطية ادم .... (انا فاهمك كويس قوي )                            طلعلي اننا جميعا ورثنا خطية ادم و هي الاكل من الشجرة



قصدك بالكلام ده ان البشر ما ورثوش خطية لآدم؟


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> طيب جميل ... حضرتك بتعرف تقرا جيدا ... بدليل انك قرات مشاركة الاستاذ روك
> الاستاذ روك سال سؤال ومع ذلك يا لم تجيبوا
> السؤال مرة ثانية ... من قال ان المسيحية تنص على ان الابن يحمل خطية الاب ؟  ... عندك اجابة قولها معندكش يبقى تسكت ...
> معلش بس حضرتك بتقول ان العقيدة المسيحية بنيت بالكامل على ان البشر ورثوا خطية ادم .... (انا فاهمك كويس قوي )                            طلعلي اننا جميعا ورثنا خطية ادم و هي الاكل من الشجرة



قصدك بالكلام ده ان البشر ما ورثوش خطية لآدم؟ 
انا باسأل سؤال
دا سؤال محتاج اجابة مش تعليق
هل معنى كلامك ان البشر ما ورثوش خطيئة آدم؟


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



hasnhe قال:


> قصدك بالكلام ده ان البشر ما ورثوش خطية لآدم؟


 
السؤال مرة ثانية ولاخر مرة عشان انا مبحبش اللي يدخل و يتباهي بجهلة 
من قال ان المسيحية تنص  على ان الابن يجمل خطية الاب ؟ 
عاوز نص ... اة قال ؟ يبقى قالت فين ....


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

ممكن استفسار بسيط قبل ما ترفدونى 

هل سؤال حضرتك معناه ان المسيحية ما قالتش ان البشر ورثوا خطيئة آدم؟


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



hasnhe قال:


> ممكن استفسار بسيط قبل ما ترفدونى
> 
> هل سؤال حضرتك معناه ان المسيحية ما قالتش ان البشر ورثوا خطيئة آدم؟


 

هتفضلوا على هذا الحال دوما 
اين اجابة سؤالي ... 

ياريت بس متبقاش زي كل المسلمين ... اظن اننا شرحنا و لو جزء بسيط من العقيدة في هذة الصفحات سواء انا او الاخت انستاسيا


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> هتفضلوا على هذا الحال دوما
> اين اجابة سؤالي ...
> 
> ياريت بس متبقاش زي كل المسلمين ... اظن اننا شرحنا و لو جزء بسيط من العقيدة في هذة الصفحات سواء انا او الاخت انستاسيا



هو انا بتكلم عبرى؟

اليست عقيدة المسيحية مبنية على اساس أن خطيئة آدم ورثها كل البشر ومن ثم نزل الرب متجسدا فى صورة بشر ليفتديهم؟
مش دى عقيدتكم واللا لا؟
كل الى شرحوه قريته وواحد بيقول خطية فرعية وخطية رئيسية 
الخطيئة خطيئة يا محترم 
آدم أمره ربه بعدم الاكل من الشجرة عصاه وأكل
نسان عادى أمره الرب بعدم الزنا  يعصى ربه ويزنى 
بمعنى أن الخطيئة هى عصيان الرب

عايز اجابة على السؤال بتاعك ؟
الاجابة هى كل عقيدتك المسيحية التى هى مبنية على مبدأ ميراث خطيئة آدم
وأن يسوع نزل كاله متجسد ليفتدى البشر من هذه الخطيئة

هل الكلام ده صح واللا غلط ؟................


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

اخر انذار لك 
جاوب على سؤالي اولا ...و بالنص 
كون انك تتلوي فهذا دليل على انك تجادل فقط .... 
للمرة الرابعة يا بني ادم اين اجابة السؤال المطروح من اخر مداخلة للاستاذ روك ...كلكم صنف واحد 


> الاجابة هى كل عقيدتك المسيحية التى هى مبنية على مبدأ ميراث خطيئة آدم


اين النص اللذي يقول اننا ورثنا خطية ادم ( الاكل من الشجرة) 
وان معصية ادم لربة نحن نحاسب عليها 
وان كلنا علينا خطية الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر 
اخر انذار لك وبعدة اذا كررت بدون اجابة بالنص ساعطيك مخالفة


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

كنت أظن اننى أكلم مسيحيين

على العموم لو أن خطيئة آدم لم يرثها أبناؤه ففكرة الفداء فكرة عديمة القيمة
لكن هذا من رسالة بولس الى رومية :
3: 24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح 
3: 25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله 


قدمه الله كفارة.................من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة
ما معنى السالفة؟ 
وفى كلامك كنت تعنى انه لا يوجد توارث للخطيئة 
شكرا فهذا ما كنت اريده
معناه ان فكرة الفداء  التى هى اساس عقيدتكم = لا شىء
أعلم اننى يمكن أن أشطب من المنتدى الآن لكن سيكون هذا من عذاب الرب عليكم


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

اذن فقد اعلن الجاهل اخيرا عن جهلة 
السؤال للمرة السادسة ... و اللذي في كل مرة يهرب هذا من الاجابة عنة 
" اين في المسيحية ان الابن يحمل خطية الاب ذاتها " 
و مش بس كدة ... فقد صور لة جهلة انة عندما ياتي بنص لا يعلم معناة اساسا و يفسرة على هواة سينسينا السؤال [

QUOTE] 
على العموم لو أن خطيئة آدم لم يرثها أبناؤه ففكرة الفداء فكرة عديمة القيمة
لكن هذا من رسالة بولس الى رومية :
3: 24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح 
3: 25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله 


قدمه الله كفارة.................من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة
ما معنى السالفة؟ 

[/quote]
و كالعادة عندما لا يجد اي جاهل اجابة يقتبس نص و يفسرة على هواة بتقطيف 
اين كل النص ايها الجاهل ؟ 
اين تفسير النص المسيحي ايها الجاهل ؟ 
لنرى النص كامل بدون تقطيف هذاالمقتطف مفسر الكلمات على هواة 

9 فماذا اذا انحن افضل كلا البتة لاننا قد شكونا ان اليهود و اليونانيين اجمعين تحت الخطية* 10 كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار و لا واحد* 11 ليس من يفهم ليس من يطلب الله* 12الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس و لا واحد* 13 حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح بالسنتهم قد مكروا سم الاصلال تحت شفاههم* 14 و فمهم مملوء لعنة و مرارة* 15 ارجلهم سريعة الى سفك الدم* 16 في طرقهم اغتصاب و سحق* 17 و طريق السلام لم يعرفوه* 18 ليس خوف الله قدام عيونهم* 19 و نحن نعلم ان كل ما يقوله الناموس فهو يكلم به الذين في الناموس لكي يستد كل فم و يصير كل العالم تحت قصاص من الله* 20 لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية* 21 و اما الان فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهودا له من الناموس و الانبياء* 22 بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح الى كل و على كل الذين يؤمنون لانه لا فرق* 23 اذ الجميع اخطاوا و اعوزهم مجد الله* 24 متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح* 25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله* 26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا و يبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع* 


قرات النص كامل ايها الصغير ام لا ؟؟ 
اين في النص ان البشر ورثوا خطية ادم و حواء ذاتها ( الاكل من الشجرة) ايها المدعي 
اين في النص ان الابن يحمل خطية الاب ذاتها ايها المدعي ؟ 
عجبا على هذا الجهل ... النص كامل يشرح نفسة بنفسة و هذا الشىء يقطتف جزء من النص الكامل و يسندة الى موقفة الخاطىء المبني على جهلة 
الم تقرا ايها الصغير كلمة " الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ولا واحد" 
الم تقرا " كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار و لا واحد"
الم تقرا " اذ الجميع اخطاوا و اعوزهم مجد الله* "
طبعا بكل بساطة بنيت ان كلمة " الخطايا السالفة " هي خطية ادم الموروثة ذاتها في مخيلتك .... اين هذا في النص .........النص يتكلم عن خطايا الجميع ..... عن انة ليس صالحا ولا واحد في الجميع 
فالخطايا السالفة هي خطايا الجميع ايها الجاهل 
وهنا تحدث عن فساد الكل بوجة عام و عن طبيعة الخطية التي دخلت الى العالم في كل جنس البشر ....( وليست خطية ادم ذاتها ) بل طبيعة الخطية 
يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس*: [جاء المسيح للمرضي فوجد الكل هكذا. إذن لا يفتخر أحد بصحته لئلاّ يتوقف الطبيب عن معالجته... لقد وجد الجميع مرضى، 
فاهم ؟؟؟ الجميع 
إن كان الحكم جماعيًا بأن الكل بلا استثناء قد فقدوا "المجد" الحقيقي وسقطوا في الفساد الداخلي والخارجي، لكن الطبيب يقدّم العلاج "مجّانًا"، لا لأنه علاج رخيص، وإنما لأن ثمنه لا يُقدر، لا يستطيع أن يدفعه سوى الابن، الذي بنعمته قدّم حياته كفّارة عنّا لإظهار برّه فينا. لذلك وقف السيد المسيح ينادي: *"*من يرد فليأخذ ماء الحياة مجّانًا" (رؤ 22: 17)، أي ماء نعمته المجّانية.​ 

هو كفّارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضًا" (1 يو 2: 2). 
"هو أحبّنا وأرسل ابنه كفّارة لخطايانا" (1 يو 4: 10). 
"الذي لنا فيه الفداء (الكفّارة) بدمه غفران الخطايا" (أف 1: 7؛ كو 1: 14). 
فاهم ايها الجاهل ام لا .... يقول الكل بلا استثناء قد فقدوا المجد الحقيقي اي اخطاوا ... و لم يقل ان الكل يعتبر خاطىء باكلة من الشجرة التي اكل منها ادم فقط و عصى الله ..... 
شايف بيقول اية ؟؟؟ لخطايانا .... لخطايانا ... اي خطايا كثيرة للكل ... فاين قال فداء لخطية ادم فقط التي ورث الكل خطية الاكل من الشجرة و اصبح الجميع كانهم اكلوا من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر .... اين ذلك 
نحن جميعا خطاة ولدنا بطبيعة الخطية التي دخلت بعد خطية ادم الى الجنس البشري المولود من ادم .... نحن لم نحمل خطية ادم بعينها بل جميعا نحن خطاة مثلما اخطا ادم 

فالان المطلوب منك الاتي .... الاجابة على السؤال السابق اللذي سالناة اكثر من ست مرات و لم تجيب و ان لم تجيب ساعطيك مخالفة و اخر انذار مني لك 
الاتيان بدليل على ان المراد من كلمة خطايانا كلها هي خطية المعصية لادم بالاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشرو الاتيان بدليل ان الله يعتبر العالم كلة اكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر مثل ادم  ​


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

يبدو اننى وقعت مع شخص لا يعرف ما يقول
هل تنفى إذن توارث خطيئة آدم ؟
تحاول ان تضلل الكل 
جيد هذا ما أحاول الوصول اليه  ان خطيئة آدم لا يرثها ابناؤه
وبالتالى ففكرة الفداء فكرة عديمة القيمة 
لسبب صغير 
أنه إن كان يسوع كما تزعم  كفارة لخطاياهم  فهو لم يفعل شيئا
فأنتم لا زلتم تخطئون ومن ثم تحتاجون لرب يتجسد مرة أخرى حتى يكون كفارة لخطاياكم

أعتقد أننى نلت مرادى من الكلام

وشكرا على اعترافك أن خطيئة آدم لا يرثها ابناؤه  وشكرا لهذا اليالهوى على طرحه هذا الموضوع
بهذا يا محترم وأنت لا تدرى دمرت عقيدتك نهائيا 

الى لقاء آخر وارجو عدم شطب هذا الرد وعدم شطبى من المنتدى


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



hasnhe قال:


> يبدو اننى وقعت مع شخص لا يعرف ما يقول



صدقني انت لا تفهم ،، يأما مراوغ ،،

وقد طلب منك اخونا ان تأتي بدليل على ما تقول حتى الآن لا آرى منك ألا المراوغة

خسارة تعبك يا استاذ افادا مع هذا الصبي ،،


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

خلاص يا جماعة 
انا آسف 
شكرا لانكم وضحتولى ان ما فيش حاجة اسمها توارث خطيئة آدم 
دا أصلا الى أنا كنت عايزه


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



hasnhe قال:


> يبدو اننى وقعت مع شخص لا يعرف ما يقول
> هل تنفى إذن توارث خطيئة آدم ؟
> تحاول ان تضلل الكل
> جيد هذا ما أحاول الوصول اليه ان خطيئة آدم لا يرثها ابناؤه
> ...


 
جميل ردك ... جميل مثلة مثل ردودك السالفة 
اثبت ما قلتة عليك سالفا .... 
لن ازيد ... فالمداخلات السابقة خير دليل على جهلك


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

يا احبة, انتم تحاورن شخص لا يعرف عن ماذا يسأل (قد رأينا من امثاله الكثير في حوارات سابقة) فهو لا يعرف ماذا يعني توارث الخطيئة في العقيدة المسيحية و بحسب الكتاب المقدس

فهو يعتقد جهلا انها تعني ان الأبن يرث خطايا الأب و الأهل و هذا خطأ يفضح جهل المحاور المسلم الذي وجب عليه على الأقل المعرفة بماهية الخطيئة الموروثة قبل التكلم بها

فيا مدلس ويا جاهل, الخطيئة الموروثة هي الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة التي انحدرت من ادم و الى كل نسل بشري مولود بالمشيئة البشرية
و الادلة كثيرة في ذلك, تبدأ بأعلان الكتاب المقدس عن ان الجمسيع خطاة و زائغين و عقاب الخطيئة موت, الى وصفه بكون الخطيئة دخلت الى العالم بأدم و اجتازت الى الجميع كما ورد في رومية 5 و العدد 12:

مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.

و بعد هذا كله, هيرجع و يقلك انك تفند مبدأ الخطيئة المتوارثة في المسيحية...
انصحك ان تقرأ قبل ان تضع نفسك في مواقف محرجة..

جاهل اخر لم يفحمنا الا بجهله الفاضح...

ربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## hasnhe (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



My Rock قال:


> يا احبة, انتم تحاورن شخص لا يعرف عن ماذا يسأل (قد رأينا من امثاله الكثير في حوارات سابقة) فهو لا يعرف ماذا يعني توارث الخطيئة في العقيدة المسيحية و بحسب الكتاب المقدس
> 
> فهو يعتقد جهلا انها تعني ان الأبن يرث خطايا الأب و الأهل و هذا خطأ يفضح جهل المحاور المسلم الذي وجب عليه على الأقل المعرفة بماهية الخطيئة الموروثة قبل التكلم بها
> 
> ...



يا محترم يا استاذ
ان اقلت انى آسف مش مكفيك
ان خدت من الكلام الى انا عايزه
ان خطيئة آدم لا تورث وده الى شكرتكم عليه وسكت
جيت انت دلوقتى طينتها
بتقول  ( الخطيئة الموروثة هي الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة التي انحدرت من ادم و الى كل نسل بشري مولود بالمشيئة البشرية )

لو انت شايف ان طبيعتك البشرية ساقطة انت حر
ثانيا يا محترم ماحدش متدين يقول نسل مولود بالمشيئة البشرية لان كل شىء بمشيئة الرب
شىء غريب انك تقول ان الجميع حطاة وزائفين 
ممكن نكون أخطأنا فى حاجات انما زائفين دى يا ريت توضحلى معناها
لو لاحظت سيادتك أول رد طويل على الموضوع ده 
قال المشارك (السفر كان يقصد الخطية الاصلية وليس الخطايا الفرعية )
بيحاول يبين ان خطية آدم غير كل خطايا البشر فبالتالى لم يقصدها فى هذا السفر

مما يبين أن حتى فكرة الخطية أنتم غير متفقين عليها

شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*

*hasnhe
مما يبين أن حتى فكرة الخطية أنتم غير متفقين عليها*

*لا إختلاف بين الميسحيين الحقيقيين لأن مرجعهم واحد (الكتاب المقدس) 

الغنـي عن التعـريف ... 

والمحفـوظ مـن التحـريف ...

والذي يحوي كلام الله الشريف ... 

والذي لا يؤمـن بة ليـس بشـريف ... 

وحتماَ سيقع عليه قضاء الله المُخيف ... 

والذي يُغمض عينيه عما فيه فهو كالكفيف ...

والذي يأتي بعده بكلام فذلك فقط لحب التزييف ...


 مز 51:5  
هانذا بالاثم صوّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي امي

 مز 14:1  
....قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس اله.فسدوا ورجسوا بافعالهم.ليس من يعمل صلاحا. 
 رو 3:12 
الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.

هذا حكم الله وتقريرة عن الانسان 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هناك فرق بين الخطية ..... والخطايا.

*  الخطية هي التعدي:

 1يو 3:4  
كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي ايضا.والخطية هي التعدي

بمعنى فعل الإرادة الذاتية للإنسان

التعدي على كلام الله ... 
التعدي على إرادة الله ... 
التعدي على وصايا الله ... 
التعدي على حقوق الله ...  
التعدي على مشيئة الله ... 
التعدي على سياسة الله ... 
التعدي على إختصاصات الله ... 

**  الخطايا :

هي الثمار المنظورة  اللخطية (التي نستطيع أن نراها ونَلمَسها)

مصدرها قلوب الناس حيث تسكن الخطية كطبيعة

مرقس 7:
 20  ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك ينجس الانسان.
 21  لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل
 22  سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل.
 23  جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان

وكل واحدة منها منفصلة تسمى خطية (دلاله علي مصدرها وطبيعتها)

                            + + + + + + + + + + + 
​* مات المسيح على الصليب عن الخطية (كأصل)

ليرد مجد الله الذي سلبه الانسان

** مات المسيح عن الخطايا (كثمار للطبيعة الرديه الساكنة في الانسان)

لكي يوقفني كبرئ أمام الله

 اع 2:38  
فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس.

 اع 10:43  
له يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا

 رو 3:25  
الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله

 1بط 3:18  
فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح*


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهم جدا*



hasnhe قال:


> ان خدت من الكلام الى انا عايزه
> ان خطيئة آدم لا تورث وده الى شكرتكم عليه وسكت


 
مين اين اخذت هذه الخلاصة؟
نقول لك الأبن لا يحمل خطيئة الأب و لا العكس و هذا لا دخل لها بمعنى الخطيئة في الكتاب المقدس
و اعطيناك توضيح من غلاطية 5 و العدد 12 على انتشار الخطيئة و مفهوم الوراثة بحسب الكتاب المقدس
كل هذا و ترجع تكرر نفسك؟
فين عقلك؟ :new6:


----------

